# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Hỏi về spindle 130w bị nóng đầu spindle....

## Bongmayquathem

Em có cái spindle 130w thần thánh, tuy nhiên bữa nay bị một hiện tượng là bị nóng ở đầu spindle (gần collect). Mặc dù e đã đổ nhớt (nhớt của xe máy) vào cái lỗ ở giữa spindle để bôi trơn cũng như làm mát. (đổ nhiều thì nhớt chảy ra chỗ collect luôn). Em hỏi là e bôi trơn như vậy có đựoc không ? Và hiện tượng nóng ở chỗ đầu gần collect như vậy có vấn đề gì không ạ? Spindle chạy không tải ở 300Hz khoảng 3 phút là nóng ở đầu khoảng 50 độ. Thân spindle thì hoàn toàn không nóng

----------


## saudau

Lấy khí nén xì hơi cho nó đi bác, nhiều nhớt nhao quá cũng ko phải hay. mình chạy con này lâu lâu cho vào có vài giọt nhớt xe máy rồi dùng khí nén thổi vào. chạy 300Hz khoảng 1 tiếng ko thổi thì cũng chỉ tầm <50°C.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Hic, vậy là e cho hơi nhiều nhớt rồi, nó chảy ra đầu colect luôn. Máy khí nén chưa có nên chơi tạm kiểu này, lâu dài không biết có sao không.

----------


## saudau

Nếu chỉ chạy ở 300Hz thì kệ tía nó, nó ko nóng quá đâu. hì hì, cứ để thế nó chạy nóng lên nhớt chảy ra 1 thời gian ngắn là hết hà. Mà có 50°C đâu có sao đâu, bình thường mà. Chạy ở 300Hz chỉ cần quạt cái thân là đủ òi.. còn chích nhớt thì cho nó vài giọt xong phùng má thổi 1 cái là vào hít (thổi lúc spin đang chạy nặng thổi hơn nhưng hiệu quả hơn).

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## ducduy9104

Sao bác không mở ra tra mỡ cho nó đi, bạc đạn của nó cũng từa tựa bạc 7, em đã thử tra mỡ không bị chảy ra đâu. Mở ra lắp vô nhớ vặn cái nut vừa phải thôi không là nó như bạc đạn luôn à.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Sao bác không mở ra tra mỡ cho nó đi, bạc đạn của nó cũng từa tựa bạc 7, em đã thử tra mỡ không bị chảy ra đâu. Mở ra lắp vô nhớ vặn cái nut vừa phải thôi không là nó như bạc đạn luôn à.


Dạ mỡ bò trên em toàn mỡ đểu, tra vào chạy cao tốc sợ nó cháy mỡ luôn ấy chứ. Với lại e cũng chưa bung em nó ra bao giờ nên cũng ngại. Không biết bác nào bung rồi cho e tham khảo bộ lòng mề em nó với ạ

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Nếu chỉ chạy ở 300Hz thì kệ tía nó, nó ko nóng quá đâu. hì hì, cứ để thế nó chạy nóng lên nhớt chảy ra 1 thời gian ngắn là hết hà. Mà có 50°C đâu có sao đâu, bình thường mà. Chạy ở 300Hz chỉ cần quạt cái thân là đủ òi.. còn chích nhớt thì cho nó vài giọt xong phùng má thổi 1 cái là vào hít (thổi lúc spin đang chạy nặng thổi hơn nhưng hiệu quả hơn).


Ok, sẽ áp dụng thử cách của a xem sao. Chắc phải đầu tư 1 em khí nén quá. Mà nhắc đến khí nén thì nên mua loại nào nhỉ (dầu hay khô), ưu và nhược điểm 2 loại này như thế nào ạ

----------


## thuhanoi

Nó dùng bi cầu thôi, dể mở mà, ảnh mình có nhưng chừ không biết nằm ở đâu. Nó chạy bôi trơn bằng khí có hơi dầu chứ không phải dầu hay mỡ gì. Bác cứ cho chạy dùng bình xịt RP7 xịt vào cái lỗ đó vài lần cho nó sạch là nó lại ok thôi

----------

Bongmayquathem, saudau

----------


## saudau

> Nó dùng bi cầu thôi, dể mở mà, ảnh mình có nhưng chừ không biết nằm ở đâu. Nó chạy bôi trơn bằng khí có hơi dầu chứ không phải dầu hay mỡ gì. Bác cứ cho chạy dùng bình xịt RP7 xịt vào cái lỗ đó vài lần cho nó sạch là nó lại ok thôi


@Bác thuhanoi: bác ui, RP7 ko xong đâu bác, RP7 có tính Axit ăn mòn kim loại, xit chống sét này nọ ok, chứ xịt vào thứ này nó hại bạc đạn bác ui. Mình dùng WD40 cho trường hợp này.

Gõ bằng Đt lâu quá, copy past 1 đoạn về 2 thứ này để tham khảo:
" RP7*:*
- 21k/1 lon (lâu rùi ko mua nên cũng ko nhớ chính xác), lon mầu xanh lá cây.
- Mùi hăng nồng
- Đặc tính ăn mòn cao với kim loại, có khả năng làm lão hóa nhựa và có phản ứng với các chất hóa học khác.
- Khả năng tẩy rửa rất tốt, hút ẩm, kết hợp với khí nén có khả năng thổi bay tất cả các vết bẩn
- Thành phần là 3 loại chất: chất phản ứng xúc tác, chất ăn mòn và chất cách ly (trong thời gian ngắn). Lớp dầu bám lại (chất cách ly) sau khi xịt sẽ bay hơi sau một thời gian và nó không có khả năng bôi trơn.
- Cách thức họat động của RP7 là: CƠ CHẾ ĂN MÒN. Các chất hóa học trong RP7 sẽ tạo ra phản ứng ăn mòn với toàn bộ các bề mặt và các hạt ở mức độ nhẹ, nhất là kim loại. Lớp dầu bám lại sẽ làm nhiệm vụ cách ly các phần vật chất đã phản ứng trong một thời gian ngắn (đủ lâu để cho ta có thể tác nghiệp) và sau đó bay hơi.

W*D40*:
- 65k/1 lon (đã mua dùng đến 3 lon rồi), lon mầu xanh lam.
- Mùi hăng hăng, thơm thơm (đối với mình còn thơm hơn nước hoa xịt phòng )
- Không có tính ăn mòn, hầu như không có phản ứng hóa học với các chất khác
- Khả năng tẩy rửa tốt, hút ẩm, kết hợp khí nén cũng tạo ra công dụng giống RP7
- Thành phần gồm 2 loại chất: chất xúc tác và chất cách ly (có khả năng bôi trơn mức độ nhẹ). Lớp dầu bám lại sau khi xịt (chất cách ly) sẽ không bay hơi. Nó sẽ bám trên bề mặt nó cho đến khi nào ta lau rửa (khi mua máy mới, lớp dầu mỏng bám trên thân máy dùng để bảo vệ máy chính là loại dầu này). Và màng dầu này sẽ cách ly bề mặt với hơi nước trong không khí. 
- Cách thức hoạt động: CƠ CHẾ CÁCH LY. Chất xúc tác sẽ dẫn dắt chất cách ly lan toả và bao kín toàn bộ các hạt và bề mặt. Làm việc chủ yếu theo phương pháp cách ly các vật thể rời rạc kể cả các loại chất hóa học khác ra khỏi nhau và không có phản ứng ăn mòn. Các vật thể rời rạc và chất hóa học ở đây có thể ví dụ: hạt cát, bụi - bề mặt kim loại, viên bi – áo bi, mỡ bôi trơn – bi...

Như vậy khác biệt đặc trưng của WD là không ăn mòn và bảo vệ bề mặt ngược lại với RP7 là ăn mòn và tẩy bề mặt. Các tính chất khác của 2 loại gần như giống nhau như là khả năng lan toả, bao kín. RP7 có tốc độ lan tỏa nhanh và sâu hơn do đặc tính ăn mòn của nó. Lấy ví dụ: 2 con ốc nằm trong bulong bị gỉ sét như nhau nhưng độ ăn sâu vào các chân răng của RP7 là sâu hơn.

Theo như các đặc tính trên ta có các trường hợp áp dụng dành cho 2 loại:

*RP7:* Đối với RC của chúng ta thì hầu như không mấy khi cần dùng RP7. Nhưng có thì vẫn hơn.
- Dùng cho việc mở vít thép. Nếu con vít ăn quá chặt mà ta cảm thấy dùng tô vít không ra được thì nên xịt vào sẽ dễ hơn được 1chút.
- Dùng để tẩy các bề mặt kim loại đã bị gỉ như các bánh răng, đầu vít
- Không nên lạm dụng RP7 ở mức độ lâu dài trên tất cả các bề mặt, các loại chất liệu. Nếu có sử dụng, nên lau sạch sau khi làm việc và để thoáng khí các bề mặt để nó nhanh bay hơi. 
Chú ý: Tuyệt đối không được xịt vào trong máy, vào bi.

WD40:
Là một tuyệt tác dành cho máy móc. Đối với tôi, nó gần như là một thứ không thể thiếu trong việc bảo dưỡng xe. Thiếu điều là xịt vào các bộ phận điện nữa thôi.
- Dùng trên tất cả các loại bề mặt muốn bảo vệ qua năm tháng. Nếu cất đồ trong hộp, dầu bám gần như không suy xuyển và hoàn toàn ko bị han gỉ.
- Tác dụng dùng để mở vít không được tốt lắm, không nên dùng cho việc này.
- Dùng cho các thao tác kỹ thuật cao trong việc bảo dưỡng, lắp ráp máy. Sau khi làm sạch hoàn toàn bề mặt các chi tiết máy như xilanh, piston, quả ga, kim xăng... (bằng xăng A92 hay dung môi nào đó) hay sau khi modify máy, không bắt buộc là phải xịt WD40 nhưng theo đề nghị là phải có. Nó sẽ làm ta lắp ráp các chi tiết có độ khớp khít cao dễ dàng hơn rất nhiều và tránh được hiện tượng bị sít, bị cà và xát xước. Hãy thử mà xem bạn sẽ thấy đúng như vậy.
- Do đặc tính không ăn mòn và bôi trơn nhẹ, WD40 được sử dụng rộng rãi trong rất nhiều việc liên quan đến máy:
+ Xịt thẳng vào máy để tống hơi nước ra sau một thời gian để lâu, cộng thêm việc giúp cho bôi trơn ban đầu sẽ làm cho máy của bạn có thể giật 1 phát nổ luôn.
+ Bảo dưỡng máy nếu để lâu dài: xịt vào vỏ máy, xung quanh máy.
+ Lau chùi tất cả các bộ phận của máy. Chú ý: không được xịt vào các lá bố nồi. Lần trước mình nhỡ tay xịt vào đó, lau đi rồi mà tốn đến hơn 1 bình xăng các lá bố nồi mới bám tốt được. Máy thì kêu um mà xe thì lết như rùa, nhông nồi nóng ran. .
- Lau chùi kit xe, các bộ phận bằng nhựa. Nếu có cát, đất bám trên kit ta xịt WD40 vào và dùng chổi, cọ phủi đi là ok. Nhựa sẽ lại đẹp như mới.
- Ta có thể sử dụng WD40 ở liều lượng ít để bảo vệ máy thay cho afterrun oil. Chú ý là nó sẽ làm cho dầu mỡ rời ra khỏi bi. 
- Không được xịt vào bi có nắp đậy (loại không được bôi trơn thường xuyên) trên nguyên tắc phải nhớ: WD40 sẽ làm rã dầu mỡ ra khỏi bi. Khi áp dụng đối với 2 vòng bi trong máy (vòng bi hở và được bôi trơn bằng dầu trong xăng), ta chỉ nên áp dụng khi cất máy đi. Sau đó không nên quay nhiều vì dầu này nhẹ, chỉ bôi trơn trong thời gian ngắn. Nên bơm xăng vào trước (cho có dầu bôi trơn) rồi mới bắt đầu làm các thao tác quay máy.
Tôi thường sử dụng cách này để bảo vệ máy khi để lâu: Xịt 1 lần thẳng vào chế hòa khí khi crank case đang ở chế độ mở cho xăng vào (nếu đang đóng thì không được đâu nhé vì dầu sẽ chảy nhiều vào bi), tháo bugi xịt 2 lần vào xilanh, sau đó quay máy khoảng 4-5 vòng rồi cất vào hộp. Xịt 1 lần như vậy vào máy trước khi khởi động máy lại sau vài tháng.

Đoạn này copy của 1 diễn đàn RC chứ ko phải mình gõ ra nha.

----------

Bongmayquathem, elenercom, Luyến, Minh Phi Nguyen, thuhanoi

----------


## secondhand

> Nó dùng bi cầu thôi, dể mở mà, ảnh mình có nhưng chừ không biết nằm ở đâu. Nó chạy bôi trơn bằng khí có hơi dầu chứ không phải dầu hay mỡ gì. Bác cứ cho chạy dùng bình xịt RP7 xịt vào cái lỗ đó vài lần cho nó sạch là nó lại ok thôi


Sẵn đây đọc thấy bác thuhanoi nói đến RP7 nên mới nhớ. Các bác mua bán, hay bảo quản vítme ray trượt tuyệt đối ko nên dùng RP7, vì trong RP7 có thành phần Axit, các bác cho vào nó banh chành hết trơn. Mình cũng thường mua hàng của ae trên dđ, về ngưởi thấy mùi này thì khổ thân, phải tốn vài lit dầu để rửa sạch. Các bác nên dùng WD40 nhé, chay xanh dương, tuy đắt hơi xíu nhưng an tâm.

----------

Bongmayquathem, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Ôh vậy à thế phải đổi qua WD40 mới được, lâu nay toàn xài RP7

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## secondhand

> Ôh vậy à thế phải đổi qua WD40 mới được, lâu nay toàn xài RP7


Cũng mai là chưa mua đồ của bác  :Smile: , à bác cũng nên tẩy sạch những thứ bác cho RP7 vào nhé! Khuyên bác nghiêm túc

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cũng mai là chưa mua đồ của bác , à bác cũng nên tẩy sạch những thứ bác cho RP7 vào nhé! Khuyên bác nghiêm túc


Hi có bán cái quái gì liên quan đến bi bọt đâu, nếu có thì nó nguyên như khi mua thế thôi  :Big Grin: 
Nhưng những cái trên cũng là kinh nghiệm thôi. Bi, trượt mình vệ sinh bằng dầu hỏa thôi (dầu hỏa dạo này khó mua phết - chạy đi rất xa mới mua được) 
RP7 là chỉ vệ sinh những chỗ bị kẹt, bám vết cháy bẩn, có khuyến cáo không tương thích với một số loại nhựa, cao su ...
RP7 mình có sẵn và dùng nhiều là do mình dùng nó để "tưới nguội" khi phay nhôm tránh bị dính là chủ yếu vì máy mình chưa có tưới nguội, mới chế phun sương 
Còn đừng lo, mình sùng nguyên bản mà, thậm chí mình còn không thích việc rút cái con trượt ra khỏi thanh trượt nữa mà, mỡ cho vào vòng bi cũng kỹ lưỡng không xằng bậy được  :Big Grin:

----------


## secondhand

@ thuhanoi
Chài ơi, cớ gì bác phải tìm dâu hỏa cho khổ thân, hơn nữa 1 số nhựa ko chịu được dầu hỏa. Bác cứ thẳng tiến cây xăng, bảo nó bán cho 1 can dầu diesel là nó dạ liền. Bác có thể rửa máy hay tưới nguội thỏa thích  :Smile: 

@saudau
Tui cũng dùng đt, gỏ thí mịa, còn ô copy hèn chi lên bài trước tui lun  :Big Grin:

----------

saudau

----------


## Luyến

Cụ nào chót mua dầu hỏa về rửa máy rửa bi rồi thì ngày mai bỏ ra dùng chổi quyét sơn thâm vào và quét đều lên vỏ nhựa xe máy , lốc máy, may ơ... toàn bộ xe sau 3 ngày lấy xe ra rửa lại đảm bảo các cụ có xe mới ăn tết. Trứoc em hay mông lại xe cũ bán theo kiểu này

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen, saudau

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Em thì để bảo quản kim loại, dầu máy phủ lên, bọc lại bằng màng cuốn nilong là yên tâm.....trừ khi lũ về
- RP7 và WD40 thì: bia đổ cả lon thì không tiếc, xịt tụi nó tí y như đói bụng mà ăn cóc
- Vệ sinh nhựa, inox thì 909 cho nhanh
- Phủ bóng nhựa, gỗ...stripper, tẩy bóng: Step off
- Bồn cầu thì ai cũng biết...bỏ con vịt vào cho nó chơi :Smile:

----------

Luyến, saudau

----------


## ducduy9104

WD40 thì khỏi phải chê rồi, nhưng mà các bác nên cẩn thận đừng hít cái mùi của nó, trước em đọc đâu đó là mùi này khá độc ạ. Nếu muốn bôi trơn cho ngon thì mua hẳn chai silicon spray của moly về mà xịt, bôi trơn từ kim loại cho tới cao su hầm bà lằng luôn.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen, saudau

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, chủ đề này nên đổi thành cách xủ dụng dung môi chùi rửa.
@ all các cụ: cũng tùy thuộc vào vị trí, chủng loại mà dùng hóa chất chùi rửa cho hợp lý.
@ bác chủ: nếu có sẵn RP7 (WD có thì tốt còn không cũng chả sao) thì cứ xịt vào đó đi, cho đến khi nó chạy như cũ thì lâu lâu nhỏ vào đó vài giọt dầu máy may để bôi trơn - còn nếu muốn đúng kỹ thuật thì chỉ có nước dừng máy tháo cất đi chờ cho đến khi nào có hệ thóng cấp hơi dầu đã chạy  :Big Grin: 
Bệnh của nó là do dùng nhớt chỉ số nhớt cao nên nó sinh nhiệt, có thể bị cháy vón trong đó, càng gây sinh nhiệt. Nếu có điều kiện, dụng cụ đầy đủ thì tháo ra vệ sinh là tốt nhất. Lại cứ dùng dầu hỏa hoặc xăng để rửa cho nó sạch sẽ, trong đó không có bất cứ chi tiết phi kim nào nên an tâm. Chú ý: độ chihs xác của cụm này cao nên không dùng cơ bắp mà tán nó nhé, bánh răng(nếu có - vì loại spndle này có 2 loại) nó lắp côn. Còn vòng bi, nó cũng nhẹ nhàng lắm có thể lắp bằng tay.
*Nếu vì xịt RP7 mà hỏng cái đầu spindle mình sẽ đền cho cái khác*.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen, saudau

----------


## Tuancoi

Bác thuhanoi ơi bác thu Hà nội! Thư giản đi bác! Nghe em nói chút đi! Hàng công nghệ cao mà hắt hơi xổ mũi là chuyện thường mà. Cái bài viết bên trên cũng chỉ là chia sẽ của 1 bác nào đấy, chắc chuyên bên ôtô xe máy. Bác cũng ko nên quá lo lắng và định kiến về em pr7( sau khi đọc bài viết trên). Nó đã gắn bó với ae mình cả chục năm rùi, trước đây ko có WD40 thì cũng chơi em nó thôi. Còn tác hại của nó theo em về căn bản phản ứng hoá học nó cũng phải có thời gian, liều lượng của nó và loại vật liệu nó tác dụng. Phun em nó xong mình lại xịt khí vệ sinh lau chùi thôi, nếu lớp mạ là crôm thì cũng giống như mình vừa nhậu 1 bữa, nếu uống nhiều và chơi thâu đêm thì là 1 bữa nhậu hoành tráng.  Ha ha! Giảm tuổi thọ đội chút thôi, nhưng vui! Mai ta lại uống men tiêu hoá là xong. Cứ đọc kỹ hướng dẫn trước khi sử dụng và hiểu đúng là đc.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ducduy9104

Bác chủ cứ mạnh dạng tháo nó ra, em nghĩ tháo không khó, có 1 bộ lục giác, 1 cái mỏ lết, vài cái khóa sửa xe (ko nhớ rõ size mấy) là mở được. Còn chuyện tra mỡ hay dầu gì đó thì tính sau, spin này thì không phải là quá mắc nên cứ tẹt ga với nó, chủ yếu là kinh nghiệm xử lý vấn đề thôi.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## hung1706

Ấy ấy...đừng tháo nhé. Con này có 2 phần. 1 là động cơ kéo và phần thân là cán kẹp dao.
Cán kẹp dao nó xài 3 bạc, cách lắp bạc và chịu lực tựa như 7x nhưng ko phải 7x nên tháo ra mà văng bi hay chênh vành là toi luôn ấy  :Big Grin: . Cốt 10mm nên tìm bạc cao tốc khác cùng size cũng phê lắm ah hehe

----------


## thuhanoi

> Ấy ấy...đừng tháo nhé. Con này có 2 phần. 1 là động cơ kéo và phần thân là cán kẹp dao.
> Cán kẹp dao nó xài 3 bạc, cách lắp bạc và chịu lực tựa như 7x nhưng ko phải 7x nên tháo ra mà văng bi hay chênh vành là toi luôn ấy . Cốt 10mm nên tìm bạc cao tốc khác cùng size cũng phê lắm ah hehe


Tháo được mà bác Hung, cẩn thận và đừng dùng cơ bắp quá  thôi, nhẹ nhàng mà. Bi cũng chẳng cần cảo, kéo đều là nó ra thôi mà. Mà cái kho quangck hình như vẫn còn nên cứ *xài theo cách của bạn*  thôi, lo gì, quất tới đi  :Big Grin:

----------

